# TEFL jobs in the Benidorm area



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, 
I recieved my A-Level results today and am pleased to say I passed but now as I know that I am moving to Benidorm in November I have been advised by my English teacher in the UK to look into the TEFL courses, before I go in over my head on this I would like to know if there is a demand for TEFL Teachers in Benidorm or the surrounding area's?
Thanks in advance
Emma


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

teaching english is a good job out in spain its not in demand because there are so many people out here doing it but uyou will still get a good job with a business if you sell yourself well


----------

